# Getting chef coats clean



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

Im heading out on externship for my school in less than 2 weeks and the place i am heading to wants externs to wear there schools chef coats so they know who externs are. Well by this time alot of my coats have grease marks and stains on them from varous things. Is there a trick to getting the stains and grease out. I dont want to bleach them becasue the emblem will turn pink from the bleach. I was also thinking about getting them dry cleaned but i dont know if they can get the marks out. Does anyone have any sugestions on how to get the stains out of the coats without turning the emblem pink?


----------



## pattycake2007 (Aug 12, 2007)

Get really hot water and them soak them in Oxiclean. However, regarding bleach, my chef coats have red lettering on them and I bleach them without a problem. Maybe, if Oxi clean doesnt work, try your worst one in bleach first and see if it works to bleach it.


----------



## juliec (May 17, 2007)

I have found that pre-treating the grease stains with Dawn Dish Liquid, then washing in hot water works very well. 
Best of Luck in your Externship.


----------



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

When I wash my coats I pretreat the stains with Shout, then wash in hot water using Biz Bleach (powder). The emblem I have never faded or ran.

Good luck.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I soak mine in automatic dishwasher detergent and then treat grease stains with Whisk. I've had very good luck with this, and because I have to go to the laundromat, I usually wash my coats by hand in a five gallon bucket. My coats are a cotton/poly blend. There was a thread about this a month or so back with many people contributing info. Try a search to see if it's still on here. For tomato and coffee (acid based stains) treat spots with distilled white vinegar.


----------



## harryd56 (Jul 29, 2007)

For built up stains try Dawn Dishwashing liquid ONLY the Blue Type, bleech is the ticket though.

For immediate stains keep one of those new Tide pens close by or rub it with club soda immediately or some spray on oven cleaner like E-Z Off then rinse it right away.:beer:


----------



## bigsimp (Aug 4, 2007)

Each time you wear them use a Clorox bleach pen. They work great. Hope that helps.
Bigsimp:smoking:


----------

